# Dangerous Children's cots



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did any of you see the piece about a highly dangerous childs cot on the one show this evening.There were 212 made and they have managed to recall 202.
They need help in finding the last 10 cots before a fatality occurs.Can we help.

cabby
link to the clip

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02wl8y5


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I will bump this one a few times to keep it in the limelight, unless there are any objections.

cabby


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw the report Cabby and was horrified.
How could this design fault have been missed?
That child was so lucky.

Cazzie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bumpety bump bump


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As they explained that just another bar across the cot limiting the aperture for a child to climb through would solve this particular problem.
But there must be thousands of potentially dangerous items and situations kids can get caught up in. We can't foresee all possibilities or misuse. 

Car doors, windows, bicycle chains, knife drawers, door locks, glass, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

From the title I thought it was about cots for dangerous children........


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now they would be in great demand Nomad.

But they were condemned by the trading standards and have to find those missing 10 before any more tragic events.

What I am suggesting is can anyone who has membership on other forums please post this.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bumping type post


----------

